# Clone



## Buan Stanley (29/8/15)

I found the perfect anml looper clone today so damn happy


Take me to the clouds


----------



## zadiac (29/8/15)

Don't just tell us! Share buddy, share! 

Not nice to keep things like that to yourself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (29/8/15)

Send me a pm I'll send the contact ( sounds like a drug deal going down)


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Silver (29/8/15)

Congrats @Buan Stanley !
How many ingredients does it have ?


----------



## Buan Stanley (29/8/15)

I have no clue I didn't make it


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Silver (29/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> I have no clue I didn't make it
> 
> 
> Take me to the clouds



Ah, ok
Cool - well, enjoy it then


----------



## Buan Stanley (29/8/15)

Oh I am


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Tom. F (30/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Oh I am
> 
> 
> Take me to the clouds


Dude, find the recipe and post it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (30/8/15)

Just post the ingredients here dude, or in the clone recipe thread. Don't be so cryptic about it. 

Like this: 

Looper Clone

TFA Fruit Circles 7%
FA Fresh Cream 3%
TFA Berry Crunch 2.5%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
TFA Marshmallow 2%
TFA Sweet Cream 1.5%
Total Flavorant 18%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lobo (30/8/15)

Looper Clone Clone from valley vapour site.
http://valleyvapour.co.za/category/clone/

TFA Fruit Circles 5%
TFA Whipped Cream 3%
TFA Berry Crunch 3%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
TFA Marshmallow 2%
TFA Sweet Cream 1.5%
TFA Dairy 1%
Total Flavorant 17.5%
Mixed at 70% VG 30% PG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (30/8/15)

lobo said:


> Looper Clone Clone from valley vapour site.
> http://valleyvapour.co.za/category/clone/
> 
> TFA Fruit Circles 5%
> ...



To give credit where credit is due... that recipe was posted by @kbgvirus

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shabbar (30/8/15)

so for us non diy enthusiasts who is offering to mix a batch and sell them ?


----------



## method1 (30/8/15)

shabbar said:


> so for us non diy enthusiasts who is offering to mix a batch and sell them ?



Based on what I've tried so far it seems most of the local "loops" flavours are using some variation of this recipe.


----------



## shabbar (30/8/15)

method1 said:


> Based on what I've tried so far it seems most of the local "loops" flavours are using some variation of this recipe.



diy'ing a bunch of flavours is above my paygrade , id prefer to pay for a ready mixed bottle


----------



## method1 (30/8/15)

shabbar said:


> diy'ing a bunch of flavours is above my paygrade , id prefer to pay for a ready mixed bottle



What I'm saying is there are a few local juices commercially available with this flavour profile.


----------



## zadiac (30/8/15)

shabbar said:


> diy'ing a bunch of flavours is above my paygrade , id prefer to pay for a ready mixed bottle



DIY is way cheaper than ready made juices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

